# [Gelöst]make verlangt dc

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Treiber für meinen Drucker HP Color-LaserJet 2600n nach ~//DOWNLOADS/foo2zjs.tar.gz downloaded und  entpackt .

Jetzt funktioniert das Compilieren nicht.

```
gentoo_VM ~/DOWNLOADS/foo2zjs $ make

#

# Dependencies...

#

      ***

      *** Error: dc is not installed!

      ***

      *** Install dc package

      *** for Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install dc

      ***

make: *** [all-test] Fehler 1

```

emerge findet dc nicht.

Und auch 

```
 emerge -av net-print/foo2zjs

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-print/foo2zjs" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/foo2zjs-99999999::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

macht mich nicht schlauer.

Was ist hier zu tun?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

PS; Bitte den Beitrag ins deutsche Forum verschieben!Last edited by Hanisch on Wed Jan 23, 2013 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v_andal

equery belongs /usr/bin/dc

 * Searching for /usr/bin/dc ... 

sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 (/usr/bin/dc)

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German). Second friendly reminder. Please either use English or post in the language-appropriate forum.

- John

----------

## Hanisch

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> equery belongs /usr/bin/dc
> 
>  * Searching for /usr/bin/dc ... 
> 
> sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 (/usr/bin/dc)

 

```
emerge -av sys-devel/bc
```

war die Lösung, wo sowohl bc als auch dc in /usr/bin gestellt worden sind.

Nun druckt mein HP Color LaserJet 2600n wieder prima.

Danke!

Nun bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Treibern für meinen HP DeskJet 500C.

Wo finde ich da was ähnliches?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hanisch

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German). Second friendly reminder. Please either use English or post in the language-appropriate forum.
> 
> 

 

Ok. - but when I login in german forum then the english forum will manifest.

How can I avoid this confusion?

regards

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## v_andal

net-print/hplip ?

----------

## Hanisch

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> net-print/hplip ?

 

War schon installiert.

----------

## schmidicom

Laut dieser Liste hier http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php müsste im net-print/gutenprint Paket ein Treiber enthalten sein.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Nun bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Treibern für meinen HP DeskJet 500C.
> 
> Wo finde ich da was ähnliches?

 

Ja, der sollte (wie schon genannt) vom net-print/hplip Paket unterstützt werden. Siehe zb unter

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html

Sofern ich richtig gesucht habe ist es dann der

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet/deskjet_500c.html

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *John R. Graham wrote:*   Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German). Second friendly reminder. Please either use English or post in the language-appropriate forum.
> 
>  
> 
> Ok. - but when I login in german forum then the english forum will manifest.
> ...

 

the only thing I can think of is to double check before you press the submit button.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Ok. - but when I login in german forum then the english forum will manifest.
> 
> How can I avoid this confusion?

 

Wie in einem anderen Thread bereits gesagt ... nicht einfach forums.gentoo.org aufrufen, sondern direkt https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28. Damit landest Du im deutschen Forum und hast noch zwei Unterforen zur Auswahl. Dort den Thread platzieren und alles ist gut.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Hanisch wrote:*   Nun bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Treibern für meinen HP DeskJet 500C.
> 
> Wo finde ich da was ähnliches? 
> 
> Ja, der sollte (wie schon genannt) vom net-print/hplip Paket unterstützt werden. Siehe zb unter
> ...

 

Die downloaded Datei ~/DOWNLOADS/hplip-3.12.11.run gibt bei der Ausführung die Meldung aus:

```
............................................................................

  File "./install.py", line 91

    sys.exit(0)

                ^

TabError: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
```

Wie behebt man diesen Fehler?

Der Treiber:	HP Deskjet 500c, hpcups 3.12.10a (color, 2-sided printing)

funktioniert nicht.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## firefly

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*    *Hanisch wrote:*   Nun bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Treibern für meinen HP DeskJet 500C.
> 
> Wo finde ich da was ähnliches? 
> 
> Ja, der sollte (wie schon genannt) vom net-print/hplip Paket unterstützt werden. Siehe zb unter
> ...

 

wiso installierst du es nicht übers  ebuild? denn diese Version ist auch in portage vorhanden.

 *Quote:*   

> $ eix hplip
> 
> * net-print/hplip
> 
>      Available versions:  3.12.10a ~3.12.11 {{X doc fax +hpcups hpijs kde libnotify -libusb0 minimal parport policykit qt4 scanner snmp static-ppds}}
> ...

 

----------

## cryptosteve

Mir scheint, hier wäre ein grundsätzlicher und umfassender Blick ins hervorragende Handbuch angebracht ...

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Mir scheint, hier wäre ein grundsätzlicher und umfassender Blick ins hervorragende Handbuch angebracht ...

 

Was soll ich da bitteschön lesen?

hplip ist installiert und der dort enthaltene einzige Druckertreiber funktioniert nicht.

Also brauche ich einen anderen Druckertreiber, z.B. hpijs,3.10.2 oder Foomatic/hpijs, hpijs 2.8.7 oder Foomatic/pcl3

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

1. Der Deskjet ist ein absoluter Standarddrucker - sollte mich wundern, wenn der nicht tut.

2. "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine gängige und gute Fehlerbeschreibung, mit der Dir jemand bei Deinem Problem helfen kann

3. Du installierst Software am Paketmanagement vorbei, die lt. firefly genau so in portage enthalten ist

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 1. Der Deskjet ist ein absoluter Standarddrucker - sollte mich wundern, wenn der nicht tut.

 

Ja, vielleicht fehlen nur die Module lp und usblp, die ich unter aptosid in /etc/module habe.

```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.

#

# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded

# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

# Parameters can be specified after the module name.

usblp

lp 
```

Leider gibt es unter Gentoo /etc/modulenicht und auch 

```
# modprobe lp

FATAL: Module lp not found.
```

 *Quote:*   

> 2. "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine gängige und gute Fehlerbeschreibung, mit der Dir jemand bei Deinem Problem helfen kann

 

Testseitendruck -> Unerledigt seit ...

und dann "Drucker ist evtl.nicht angeschlossen".

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Du installierst Software am Paketmanagement vorbei, die lt. firefly genau so in portage enthalten ist

 

foo2zjs mußte ich mir installieren für meinen HP Color LaserJet 2600n und ansonsten habe ich ja hplip über emerge installiert.

Sollte man nicht erst mal die Moduln lp und usblp zum Laufen bringen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ist der HP Deskjet 500c wirklich über USB angeschlossen?

Soweit ich es aus der Treiber Beschreibung heraussehe gab es dieses Modell nur mit Parallelport-Anschluss (korrigiere mich bitte sofern ich falsch liege).

Eventuell fehlt der Parallelport Support im Kernel - schau doch auch mal ob der Gentoo Printing Guide zunächst weiterhilft.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, ist der HP Deskjet 500c wirklich über USB angeschlossen?
> 
> Soweit ich es aus der Treiber Beschreibung heraussehe gab es dieses Modell nur mit Parallelport-Anschluss (korrigiere mich bitte sofern ich falsch liege).

 

Ich schließe den Drucker über ein USB/Parallel-Kabel an. Das funktionierte bisher immer.

 *Quote:*   

> Eventuell fehlt der Parallelport Support im Kernel - schau doch auch mal ob der Gentoo Printing Guide zunächst weiterhilft.

 

Kann man das Modul lp nicht nachladen - analog zu modprobe lp ö.ä.? Ich scheue eine erneutes Kernel-Backen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Du kannst das Modul nicht nachladen, wenn es das Modul nicht gibt. Du kannst aber den Tip von Josef.95 beherzigen und den Parallelport-Support im Kernel einpflegen. Dabei kann eigentlich nichts kaputt gehen, solange Du nicht mutwillig etwas anderes deaktivierst.

Dann kannst Du das Modul bauen und danach dann auch laden. Ich denke, Du brauchst da nichts zu scheuen, wenn wenn, dann mach halt vorher ein Backup vom Kernel, ggf. von der initramfs und von der Kernelconfig.

----------

## Josef.95

Beachte auch das cups je nach Version und USE-Flags ein eigenes USB-Subsystem bereitstellt welches sich jedoch mit dem Kernelinteren beißt, sofern aktiviert. Sprich es darf nur eines von beiden aktiviert sein, entweder das aus dem Kernel, oder das aus cups - aber nicht beide zusammen. Bei cups kann dieses mit dem "usb" USE-Flag aktiviert, oder halt deaktiviert werden.

Bei Unsicherheit poste doch bitte noch die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pvq net-print/hplip net-print/cups

und

zgrep USB_PRINTER /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Unsicherheit poste doch bitte noch die Ausgabe von 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
gentoo_VM ~ # emerge -pvq net-print/hplip net-print/cups

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4  USE="X acl dbus filters jpeg kerberos ldap pam png python ssl threads tiff usb -avahi -debug -gnutls -java -perl (-selinux) -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="de -da -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.12.10a  USE="X hpcups kde libnotify (policykit) qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -libusb0 -minimal -parport -scanner -snmp -static-ppds" 

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

gentoo_VM ~ # 

gentoo_VM ~ # 

gentoo_VM ~ # zgrep USB_PRINTER /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

Habe das USE-Flag usb in /etc/make.conf gesetzt und cups erneut installiert. Aber ohne Erfolg.

'HP_DeskJet_500C Der Drucker "HP_DeskJet_500C" ist möglicherweise nicht angeschlossen.'

```
gentoo_VM ~ # ls -lha /var/spool/cups/

insgesamt 108K

drwx--x--- 3 root lp   4,0K 25. Jan 15:50 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4,0K 20. Jan 15:23 ..

-rw------- 1 root lp    718 22. Jan 14:08 c00001

-rw------- 1 root lp    717 22. Jan 16:49 c00002

-rw------- 1 root lp    717 23. Jan 11:23 c00003

-rw------- 1 root lp    738 22. Jan 21:32 c00004

-rw------- 1 root lp    738 23. Jan 08:46 c00005

-rw------- 1 root lp    718 23. Jan 11:35 c00006

-rw------- 1 root lp    734 25. Jan 15:50 c00007

-rw------- 1 root lp    630 24. Jan 10:53 c00008

-rw------- 1 root lp    630 24. Jan 10:55 c00009

-rw------- 1 root lp    630 24. Jan 10:57 c00010

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 24. Jan 13:17 c00011

-rw------- 1 root lp    636 24. Jan 17:18 c00012

-rw------- 1 root lp    629 24. Jan 17:18 c00013

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 11:37 c00014

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 11:40 c00015

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 11:41 c00016

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 12:16 c00017

-rw------- 1 root lp    717 25. Jan 12:10 c00018

-rw------- 1 root lp    625 25. Jan 12:13 c00019

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 23. Jan 11:41 d00007-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 24. Jan 10:53 d00008-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 24. Jan 10:54 d00009-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 24. Jan 10:56 d00010-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 25. Jan 12:13 d00019-001

drwxrwx--T 2 root lp   4,0K 25. Jan 15:50 tmp

```

Und was ist jetzt zu tun?

Siehe dazu auch den neuen Thread: "Drucker HP DeskJet 500C druckt nicht" in diesem Forum

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

